# Neuvation F-100 Sram Rival



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

I just wanted to start a thread of my future bike. I had posted a previous thread on "pulling the trigger". Well, I finally did. I will try to be posting weekly on reviews as I get into my cycling journey with this bike. I will take pictures on how it arrives from the box to the fully assembled product.

I opted for the SRAM Rival Components. I've heard pure great things on these. I wanted a black and yellow theme, so I opted for the yellow tires and yellow bar tape. My future add ons will be yellow bottle cages along with some simple decals to personalize it a bit. I am truly excited! I currently have a steel 1989 Dave Scott Ironman. I like the bike, but wanted something a bit more updated on components. I can't wait. I emailed John today to get an estimated ship date due to this holiday week. He mentioned that it will still be shipped by the end of the week! I've been bitten by the road bug so bad that all I wanna do is ride and read up on this sport. I even wanna subscribe to all the mags out there! One step at a time. My future goal is do easy 50-70mi training rides. I am on a journey on becoming an avid cyclist, supporter of the sport, and improving my health & physique. Hope all goes well. I will be posting pics soon. I attached the image of what I ordered.

On a short note: For those who have never dealt with John, he responded to all emails. He answered within 24hrs on every single question I had. Even before I receive his product, I can say he has great customer service, which is written all over his website.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

Enjoy your new bike, and have a good ride!


----------



## tpgrole (Aug 20, 2009)

Congratulations on your purchase. I recently bought an FC-100 with Force, love it so far. I only got a couple hundred miles in before the cold/snow hit so I don't have a full review but I will say that Neuvation was great to deal with. I am anxious to see your bike with the yellow tires and tape, I was going to go that route but switched to white at the last minute. Can't wait to hear your opinions and see the pics.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Welcome to the sport of cycling... it is infectious. looks like a nice setup, enjoy it. :thumbsup:


----------



## natethomas2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

This is pretty much my future bike as well, but I'll either go Force or Red. I'm also getting some other wheels (possibly Reynolds Assaults), though I may still get the Neuvation ones that come with the bike. 

John definitely does have a good business model - minimal advertising, sponsorship, and middle-men leads to rock bottom prices.


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

Woohoo, just got emailed about bike being shipped today! Can't wait!


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

Finally here!


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

That last pic was the only thing off. It was chipped and it was off when I opened the box. Must have been during the shipping. The cork tape was not damaged. I will just replace them with my cinellis. Let me know what you think of the color scheme. By the way, fit is GREAT!!!!


----------



## fujio001 (Mar 17, 2007)

The F100 is an awesome bike with a fantastic feel. Here is mine with 2010 Force....


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Looks great guys! Looks like a nice set-up. :thumbsup: 
I don't "need" any more bikes but this one has been tempting me.


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

Guys, in your opinion, how do my handle bars look in position. Most people tell me that the handle bar drop should be closely parallel to the floor. I tried that but it seemed that the hoods were dropped to low and I was stretching way to far. What do you all think. I mean, with this set up I feel good, so I guess that's all that matters, just wanted opinions. I should be getting a pro fit in couple of months after I break it in a bit. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

"Most people tell me that the handle bar drop should be closely parallel to the floor."

I don't really understand that statement.....but if you're talking about the position of the hoods they look fine to me.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

FINEMNT said:


> Guys, in your opinion, how do my handle bars look in position. Most people tell me that the handle bar drop should be closely parallel to the floor. I tried that but it seemed that the hoods were dropped to low and I was stretching way to far. What do you all think. I mean, with this set up I feel good, so I guess that's all that matters, just wanted opinions. I should be getting a pro fit in couple of months after I break it in a bit. Thanks for any info.


I think what you're really saying is that the 2-3 inches of bar ahead of the end caps should be about parallel with the ground. But aesthetics aside, what matters is fit and what feels right to you. So if it feel good as is, IMO you should leave it be, at least for now. 

FWIW my bars turn up a little, but that's my personal preference. Also, keep in mind that bars come in a multitude of shapes and sizes, so that 'guideline' can't always apply.


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

Hank,

I guess I didn't describe it clearly. I meant what PJ said 
"I think what you're really saying is that the 2-3 inches of bar ahead of the end caps should be about parallel with the ground". But like PJ's reply, it's all about how I feel. I just wanted some feedback. Thanks.


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

fujio001 said:


> The F100 is an awesome bike with a fantastic feel. Here is mine with 2010 Force....


That's a NICE setup you got there. Did you build the F100 frame, or did you order the complete bike? I just noticed you have a diff stem vs the Nevuation brand. Great looking bike.


----------



## fujio001 (Mar 17, 2007)

I ordered the bike complete from Neuvation - a F100 with Force. The stem provided was too long so I had another one lying around which I used instead - 110mm.

I got the bike with SL5 wheelset and tubeless tires which are great - these were placed on my wife's bike - my Spinergy wheels were placed on my bike, and my wife's older and heavier neuvation wheels were placed on a Cevelo S1 which I decided to sell.

I actually prefer the ride of the F100 over the S1. It is much more compliant(they both had tubeless wheels) and the F100 is plenty stiff for my low output. The F100 is not quite the snappy handler but it is more enjoyable over 90% of the conditions I ride here in Hawaii.


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

My first 10miles on my bike will be this evening, I'll report how handeling, feel, comfort, etc. goes. I'm in love w/my bike, can't stop thinking about it, j/k, haha!


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

Forgot to mention that John at Neuvation sent me a Park Tools mechanic book. Don't know if this is standard, but it's a great freebie!

Ok, just came back from a 10 miler! Here is a short review on how it felt:

Comfort - way better ride than my old steel bike. This must be due to way better fit and geometry!

Extremely responsive. I pedal and this baby goes! I felt it was really smooth ride. Now, mind you, I've never ridden on a carbon bike, so I can't compare besides other aluminum bikes and my current steel bike. I wanna say it rides way better compared to an Aluminum Colnago I've ridden on before, sub $3k bike! 

2 things I'm wondering of:
1) A clicking noise in the front wheel. I've read somewhere else that all I need to do is pack the front wheel. Any comments?

2) When I pedal with force on the left pedal, I hear a squeek/wrench sound. And it's only with the left pedal, and only if I pedal down hard. Hmm, any idea on this?

I'll be doing a 30 miler in a few days, and I'll report on that. So far so good!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

FINEMNT said:


> Forgot to mention that John at Neuvation sent me a Park Tools mechanic book. Don't know if this is standard, but it's a great freebie!
> 
> Ok, just came back from a 10 miler! Here is a short review on how it felt:
> 
> ...


You could very well be right about the source of the noises, but IME noises resonate through a frame. So before packing the hub or greasing the pedal spindle, I'd try to pin down the source of the noises. What you think is the wheel, may actually be the stem or bars, but one thing to check is that the front skewer is adaquately tightened against the dropouts. 

RE: the pedals/ crank. If you have a spare set of pedals, try them. If the squeak goes away, you know it's your new pedals, if it doesn't, you know it's not. Check the BB for play by alternately rocking the crank arms back and forth. Check the crank arm bolts for tightness. 

There are other possibilities/ things to check for, but these are a start.


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

PJ, always great advice, thank you once again! One thing I didn't do was grease the pedals! I'll try that. Then I'll go from there. I'm gonna email John as well. I would assume it's not the BB, I would think Neuvation would've caught this. Then again, you never know.0


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

FINEMNT said:


> PJ, always great advice, thank you once again! One thing I didn't do was grease the pedals! I'll try that. Then I'll go from there. I'm gonna email John as well. I would assume it's not the BB, I would think Neuvation would've caught this. Then again, you never know.0


Good thought emailing Neuvation, they may offer some tips as well.

FYI, I wasn't implying the BB was defective. The procedure I outlined was to determine if there was any play. If so, I could cause the noise and can easily be adjusted out.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

The bike looks great. I replaced my bars with FSA Compacts because with the stock bars I could not find a position that was comfortable on both the hoods and in the drops.



FINEMNT said:


> 1) A clicking noise in the front wheel. I've read somewhere else that all I need to do is pack the front wheel. Any comments?


The clicking that can be fixed by greasing the hub is supposed to be the _rear_ (freehub) clicking. Your front wheel shouldn't click, period. My R28 Aero4 fronts are dead silent.

Asad


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

asad137 said:


> The bike looks great. I replaced my bars with FSA Compacts because with the stock bars I could not find a position that was comfortable on both the hoods and in the drops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comment. I need to listen closer, it might be the back wheel. I'm way new to this, so even greasing I am not familiar with. That book that John sent will come in handy.

Thanks again!


----------



## fujio001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Here are a couple more pics of my F100 with 2010 Force......


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

Really like your setup Fujio! Sweet looking ride. Well, got up this morning to pedal to work. Forgot to place my tools in my satchel, and boom, my back tire flatted. Thank goodness I was about 1 mile away from home. I ended up getting into a 3 inch groove on the road that had a metal vent (like a drain) right after some rail roads. I think the pounding of the vibration made the tire pop. Tube had 2 small slits approx 1/4 in apart. Most streets are clean and free of debree around here, but I wonder if these tires will be holding up. My equinox tires on my old road bike were great. Any thoughts on these Micheline Pro 3 Race service course?


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

Fixed the noise! Now all I hear is the wind  . I found 2 things that needed adjustment, the stem and the seat post. Tightened those up and the nosie is gone. About the clicking noise, I don't hear it anymore. I did take the back wheel off and placed it back, maybe it just needed a bit more tightning on the quick release lever. Rode to work today, I am 110%happy with my bike. I'm looking into getting my wireless comp, lights, and a new seat wedge. Oh yeah, and some yellow bottle cages. One happy customer here!


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

FINEMNT said:


> Tube had 2 small slits approx 1/4 in apart. Most streets are clean and free of debree around here, but I wonder if these tires will be holding up. My equinox tires on my old road bike were great. Any thoughts on these Micheline Pro 3 Race service course?


That’s a pinch-flat. You need to air up your tires before EVERY ride.

*EVERY* ride.


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

zriggle said:


> That’s a pinch-flat. You need to air up your tires before EVERY ride.
> 
> *EVERY* ride.


I just figured that out! I was reading the mech book that came with my bike, and it showed the diff types of punctures. And YES, you are right, very similar pic of a pinch flat. My mistake to not air before every ride. I continue to learn......


----------



## fujio001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Post some more pics!


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

fujio001 said:


> Post some more pics!


They are coming 2night!


----------



## kkapoun (Sep 1, 2009)

i remember my first pinch flat
i was riding my bike to the bike shop to buy a patch kit because i knew i'd be needing it
i was still three miles away from anything
it felt like the longest walk of my life...


by the way
both of you guys have beautiful bikes
never really liked the look of neuvation
but in less than one minute I saw two fantastic bikes i could only hope to call my own


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

fujio001 said:


> Here are a couple more pics of my F100 with 2010 Force......


Fujio,

Today I noticed that the shifter wires are against the top tube, just like yours in the front pic. But I noticed that it is applying pressure and has made a small groove on the paint. Did yours do this? I guess I'm too picky, but I want my bike to be in new condition as long as possible, lol.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

FINEMNT said:


> Fujio,
> 
> Today I noticed that the shifter wires are against the top tube, just like yours in the front pic. But I noticed that it is applying pressure and has made a small groove on the paint. Did yours do this? I guess I'm too picky, but I want my bike to be in new condition as long as possible, lol.


These will work:
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CA409Z02-Jagwire+Tube+Tops+3G+Housing+Covers.aspx

The source:
http://www.jagwireusa.com/index.php/products/all/accessories

A simpler (and cheaper) solution is to place some clear plastic tape on the frame where the housing touches. LBS's usually have some protectors lying around.


----------



## fujio001 (Mar 17, 2007)

I am also picky about these things. If you want to get of the scratches that are already there(as long as the scratches are still in the black part of the pain( you can use a paint scratch remover, a clean soft cloth, and some time. I use a #M scratch remover but any should work. Then after it is nice and smooth, cut a small piece of clear packing tape or matching electrical tape and place. Don't use too much, just look carefully at where the cable actually makes contact with the headtube.


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

One question.
Neuvation's site claims that their alloy bikes ride like TITANIUM.
Do any Neuvation owners out there feel that this is true?


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

daivs_T said:


> One question.
> Neuvation's site claims that their alloy bikes ride like TITANIUM.
> Do any Neuvation owners out there feel that this is true?


I have no idea about riding like Titanium, but I will tell you this. It is a really smooth ride compared to my old steel bike. Vibration for me is minimal. Of course, you hit a bumpy road or loose gravel and you can feel some, but not to the point where you are shaking. I haven't ridden many bikes, so my info may not be precise. All I can say is that compared to a $3k Aluminum Colnago that I've ridden, the F-100 is a WAAAAAY BETTER ride SMOOTHER, and lighter!


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

*More Pics*

Added the Cateye Strada Wireless comp and some yellow Profile Design Nylon Cages. I know the cages are not the best, but I just had to go with the yellow and these matched perfectly! Once these break (I've read they are known for breaking) I will get some carbon ones off of ebay and paint them to match. And yes, the yellow stops there. No more yellow! LOL


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice bike! I like the yellow highlights. A yellow/ black saddle would be a worthwhile addition, IMHO.


----------



## manchester_spartan (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Fujio, i'm thinking about purchasing an F-100 with similar specs. how do you think this bike will do racing? have you compared it to a Cervelo S1? thanks


----------



## fujio001 (Mar 17, 2007)

My personal feeling is the frame would be an excellent choice for a race frame. It is not as harsh as the S1 and is a much better buy. The one thing I know about racing is equipment gets damaged. Bashing a neuvation frame would not make you cry like a $2000 frame. Total thumbs up for racing. To demonstrate how much I like my F100, I already sold my S1.


----------



## stringer (Jun 23, 2008)

I agree ... a black and yellow seat would look very good.


----------



## dummey (Nov 29, 2009)

fujio001 said:


> My personal feeling is the frame would be an excellent choice for a race frame. It is not as harsh as the S1 and is a much better buy. The one thing I know about racing is equipment gets damaged. Bashing a neuvation frame would not make you cry like a $2000 frame. Total thumbs up for racing. To demonstrate how much I like my F100, I already sold my S1.


You, sir, might have just made me 1600$ poorer. Currently riding a Tommaso Monza and itching to upgrade. If you like it better then the S1, I am not sure I can resist!


----------



## dmabraham (Oct 23, 2009)

This thread pushed me over the edge, I just splurged on my first road bike ever--F100 with full Red group, R28 aerox wheels. Very excited for it to come, and for all this pesky snow to melt now. Looking for suggestions for a computer, pedals, and a set of aero bars for a couple races a year.

Thanks for all the greeat pictures, and I'll be sure to post some up as well.


----------



## shacknlaw (Mar 14, 2010)

Great info and pics guys! I am getting back into cycling after a long hiatus and really like the F100. My problem is last week I went to my LBS to look around and the owner offered up a new 08 Trek Madone 4.5 for $1700 otd. I was ready to pull the trigger on the Neuvation but want to know if this deal is too good to pass on. Any advice?


----------



## tuccillo (Feb 22, 2010)

What is the "carbon steerer" (vs. the alloy steerer") ? Is the fork or the shaft that connects to the fork? Please educate me. Thanks so much.



FINEMNT said:


> I just wanted to start a thread of my future bike. I had posted a previous thread on "pulling the trigger". Well, I finally did. I will try to be posting weekly on reviews as I get into my cycling journey with this bike. I will take pictures on how it arrives from the box to the fully assembled product.
> 
> I opted for the SRAM Rival Components. I've heard pure great things on these. I wanted a black and yellow theme, so I opted for the yellow tires and yellow bar tape. My future add ons will be yellow bottle cages along with some simple decals to personalize it a bit. I am truly excited! I currently have a steel 1989 Dave Scott Ironman. I like the bike, but wanted something a bit more updated on components. I can't wait. I emailed John today to get an estimated ship date due to this holiday week. He mentioned that it will still be shipped by the end of the week! I've been bitten by the road bug so bad that all I wanna do is ride and read up on this sport. I even wanna subscribe to all the mags out there! One step at a time. My future goal is do easy 50-70mi training rides. I am on a journey on becoming an avid cyclist, supporter of the sport, and improving my health & physique. Hope all goes well. I will be posting pics soon. I attached the image of what I ordered.
> 
> On a short note: For those who have never dealt with John, he responded to all emails. He answered within 24hrs on every single question I had. Even before I receive his product, I can say he has great customer service, which is written all over his website.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tuccillo said:


> What is the "carbon steerer" (vs. the alloy steerer") ? Is the fork or the shaft that connects to the fork? Please educate me. Thanks so much.


A fork normally consists of steerer tube, fork crown, legs and dropouts. The steerer tube is the part that connects to the crown and runs inside the head tube. The stem attaches to it.

Some steerers are carbon while others are alloy, bonded to the fork crown.


----------



## gabeg (Mar 12, 2010)

I've noticed that nearly everyone I've seen with an F100 chose Rival over Ultegra 6700, even though both options are the same price. I've read a lot online, and it seems like most feel Ultegra is a bit of a step up from Rival (although Rival is lighter).

Since both are the same price, which is the best value? Does it just come down to a preference between SRAM or Shimano (shifting feel, doubletap love/hate, hood fit to your hands, etc)?

An F100 will be my first road bike purchase, so thanks for your thoughts.

- Gabe


----------



## stringer (Jun 23, 2008)

gabeg said:


> I've noticed that nearly everyone I've seen with an F100 chose Rival over Ultegra 6700, even though both options are the same price. I've read a lot on-line, and it seems like most feel Ultegra is a bit of a step up from Rival (although Rival is lighter).
> 
> Since both are the same price, which is the best value? Does it just come down to a preference between SRAM or Shimano (shifting feel, doubletap love/hate, hood fit to your hands, etc)?
> 
> ...



The main reason I ordered my F100 Rival (have not received yet) is that for the base price all parts are Rival which most people say are good parts. With Ultegra you have to up-grade the callipers, crank-set and BB to keep Ultegra or have good components = more money. 

It seems that most riders who have had experience with both liked the Rival at least as much and like you mentioned saved some weight. Much of the preference for one over the other is simply that "preference" in the way they feel/operate. In my case I have not used either so this is not so relevant as I am sure I would get used to either system.

One more thing I was a little wary of is that many people when commenting on their like of Ultegra simply say Ultegra and not the specific model or year. I read that some Ultegra is much better than others etc. I could not find much specifically on the Ultegra 6700 so I made life easy on myself and went with the Rival.  

I did try to find information regarding reliability and maintenance. I could not find anything that clearly made one standout over the other so this did not affect my decision.

Hope this helps.
Rob


----------



## Cigar (Jan 31, 2004)

What is involved in setting up the bike after unpacking?

Is it something that I can do, or is it best to have a LBS do it.


----------



## dmabraham (Oct 23, 2009)

Mine invovled attaching the front wheel, front brake, handlebars, and sliding in the seat post. I also had to pump up the tires and adjust the tension of the rear derailleur. I just noticed the pics in this thread, and it would appear that my bike came with handlebars from a company called "3T", which I did not expect. I thought they would be Neuvation-branded. No worries, I am in the beginning of knowing anything about bike components and they seem plenty fine to me.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dmabraham said:


> Mine invovled attaching the front wheel, front brake, handlebars, and sliding in the seat post. I also had to pump up the tires and adjust the tension of the rear derailleur. I just noticed the pics in this thread, and it would appear that *my bike came with handlebars from a company called "3T",* which I did not expect. I thought they would be Neuvation-branded. No worries, I am in the beginning of knowing anything about bike components and they seem plenty fine to me.


I'm assuming you're either new to cycling or young enough to be unfamiliar with 3T, Cinelli, et al. I've used their stems (quill, back then) and bars and they were always top shelf and the company had a great rep. Nothing's changed, so you're right, no worries.  

http://www.thenew3t.com/


----------



## gabeg (Mar 12, 2010)

stringer said:


> The main reason I ordered my F100 Rival (have not received yet) is that for the base price all parts are Rival which most people say are good parts. With Ultegra you have to up-grade the callipers, crank-set and BB to keep Ultegra or have good components = more money.
> 
> It seems that most riders who have had experience with both liked the Rival at least as much and like you mentioned saved some weight. Much of the preference for one over the other is simply that "preference" in the way they feel/operate. In my case I have not used either so this is not so relevant as I am sure I would get used to either system.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, Rob; I didn't realize that the Ultegra build didn't come with the full Ultegra group (should have looked closer). Anyway, this now seals the deal - Rival it is for me; definitely the best value on the market right now, especially for a beginner like me! 

Thanks again for everyone sharing on this thread; it's been hard to find good, detailed rider info and experiences with the F100.


----------



## gabeg (Mar 12, 2010)

An F100 with Rival will be my first road bike; I'm a total beginner. I will be doing a triathlon (I've got my first oly in August), some local races and I'd like to do a century ride when I'm ready.

Do you think the F100 will work well for the above rides? Will it be too stiff and unforgiving for a beginner like me being an aluminum frame vs carbon? (by the way, I'm 5'11" 215lbs in decent shape). 

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## dummey (Nov 29, 2009)

gabeg said:


> An F100 with Rival will be my first road bike; I'm a total beginner. I will be doing a triathlon (I've got my first oly in August), some local races and I'd like to do a century ride when I'm ready.
> 
> Do you think the F100 will work well for the above rides? Will it be too stiff and unforgiving for a beginner like me being an aluminum frame vs carbon? (by the way, I'm 5'11" 215lbs in decent shape).
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts!


Wow, somebody must be built like a linebacker =D


----------



## gabeg (Mar 12, 2010)

dummey said:


> Wow, somebody must be built like a linebacker =D


You guessed it! I was a linebacker throughout my football career, on top of powerlifting; so, endurance sports are new to me...to say the least.

I'm hoping that with the riding and triathlon training I mentioned above, that I can get down closer to around 180-190lbs, but its a challenge since muscle weighs a lot (but some muscle obviously isn't a bad thing : )


----------



## gabeg (Mar 12, 2010)

gabeg said:


> An F100 with Rival will be my first road bike; I'm a total beginner. I will be doing a triathlon (I've got my first oly in August), some local races and I'd like to do a century ride when I'm ready.
> 
> Do you think the F100 will work well for the above rides? Will it be too stiff and unforgiving for a beginner like me being an aluminum frame vs carbon? (by the way, I'm 5'11" 215lbs in decent shape).
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts!


Any opinions on my post quoted above?


----------



## tpgrole (Aug 20, 2009)

gabeg,

I purchased the F*C*-100 about 6 months ago so I can't directly comment on how the F100 rides, however I did ride a Cervelo S1(Soloist) before making my purchase which is rumored to be nearly identical to the F100.

I opted for the Neuvation based on a few factors:
1. Value - I couldn't find anything that came close as a total package including the amazing level of customer service.
2. I read somewhere (maybe on the Neuvation or Cervelo site) that all the Soloists the Cervelo team rode were stock sizes, no custom frames needed for any of their riders. Since I was buying without the ability to test ride, this gave me the confidence that I could get the bike to fit me properly.
3. Like you, I will be doing some road riding and some tris. I didn't want a tri specific bike at this point but wanted something good enough so that I blame the motor not the bike if I don't like how I finish.

As for the bike being unforgiving, the carbon frame (FC100) is stiffer than the aluminum (F100). Opt for the 25s on the tires and you'll be fine. My bike shipped with 23s although I ordered it with 25s. John sent the 25s out right away but I had a chance to do a short 20 mile ride on the 23s before switching. I don't ever see me putting 23s back on. I love the 25s. I am 6'0" and about 190 so I'm no lightweight either.

Hope this helps.


----------



## stringer (Jun 23, 2008)

I sort of waited to reply. I thought/hoped somebody who really has experience with an 
F100 and other frames might chime in.

For what it's worth, I will relay what I know ... which I've picked up mainly from reading what others said.

One ... ride is very subjective. If one person may find Giant Defy's, Specialized Roubiax's etc. perfect and others may find them way too flexy etc. Same with stiffer bikes carbon or aluminium like Madone,s, Tarmac's etc. Some are made very stiff and others not. What you find a bike to be is reliant on your personal taste and to some extent your size power and riding style.

The Soloist comparison seems to be a little unfounded from my research. They are not identical and at least one rider who owned Soloists says that they are clearly different in the way they feel with the F100 being more compliant. I sure hope he is right for my sake 

Also, I think with bigger tires, good carbon bars and seat post you can make an F100 feel that much better. I've read about a couple guys that splurged on some good carbon bars and said that the bike which already felt good then felt great.

I guess in the end it is always a bit of a gamble, but I think for how much the F100 costs and what you get you likely can't do much better unless you strike a great deal on a used bike ... which is a very difficult thing to do. Plus, with the F100 you get the help of John. I think that is worth a whole lot in itself especially for relatively new riders.

I hope this might help you with your decision.

Rob


----------



## cakebox (Apr 12, 2010)

I am going to order a Neuvation F100 Rival and just need a few answers.

I am only ever going to ride the bike on the paved bike trails... I don't like mixing it up with traffic. 
Should I go for the standard 53-39 crank w/ a standard 12-25 cassette rather than the compact 50-34 w/ a 11-23 cassette.
If I am only ever going to ride on the flats then there is no need for the hill climbing ability of the compact crank, right? or wrong?


----------



## tpgrole (Aug 20, 2009)

I believe the idea behind a compact is that it has a similar usable range as a triple but with less weight. Since you're not planning on riding hills, the low end of the gear range becomes less important as well as the weight savings of the compact. I really can't see any benefit of the compact in the situation you described.


----------



## stringer (Jun 23, 2008)

Cigar said:


> What is involved in setting up the bike after unpacking?
> 
> Is it something that I can do, or is it best to have a LBS do it.


I received my F100 last week. I am not a mechanical genius by any means and found putting the wheels, bars etc. on the frame very easy. 

I went for a ride ... can't wait until the temps where I live stabilize so I can get out regularly  It is awesome.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

stringer said:


> I received my F100 last week. I am not a mechanical genius by any means and found putting the wheels, bars etc. on the frame very easy.
> 
> I went for a ride ... can't wait until the temps where I live stabilize so I can get out regularly  It is awesome.


Congrats on the new bike!  :thumbsup: 

While you're waiting for the warmer temps, you _could_ take some pics and post them.


----------



## stringer (Jun 23, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> Congrats on the new bike! :thumbsup:
> 
> While you're waiting for the warmer temps, you _could_ take some pics and post them.


Here she is ... hope the photos turn out. I still have to fit the bike properly. Also need a new computer and some bottle cages ... black or white? I can't decide


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

stringer said:


> Here she is ... hope the photos turn out. I still have to fit the bike properly. Also need a new computer and some bottle cages ... black or white? I can't decide


Nice bike!! :thumbsup: 

I'd go with black, but that's just me. Enjoy!


----------



## tpgrole (Aug 20, 2009)

stringer said:


> Here she is ... hope the photos turn out. I still have to fit the bike properly. Also need a new computer and some bottle cages ... black or white? I can't decide


Nice looking bike. I really like the white hoods. I have an FC-100 with an almost identical set-up but my hoods are black. I would stick with the black cages. 

Enjoy!


----------



## stringer (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. 

*PJ352 * I was thinking of going all black ... and you may find this odd, but I find that having a bright color in my line of sight helps keep my energy level up on long rides = bars and hoods : )

*Tpgrole*, if you ever decide to go with white hoods I did see them on-line for SRAM. They do not cost very much. I think you are right about the black cages.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

stringer said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> *PJ352 * I was thinking of going all black ... and you may find this odd, but I find that having a bright color in my line of sight helps keep my energy level up on long rides = bars and hoods : )


We all have our own motivating forces, so no, I don't find yours odd. Whatever works, as they say.


----------



## gabeg (Mar 12, 2010)

Does anyone know (especially if you own one) if the F100 could work for longer rides (training and centuries) or is it too stiff and aggressive to be comfortable...especially for a newbie like me? I don't want a pure "comfort" or endurance bike, but I don't want something too harsh and aggressive like a pure racer. Any thoughts on how the F100 fits in?

Thanks!


----------



## tpgrole (Aug 20, 2009)

gabeg said:


> Does anyone know (especially if you own one) if the F100 could work for longer rides (training and centuries) or is it too stiff and aggressive to be comfortable...especially for a newbie like me? I don't want a pure "comfort" or endurance bike, but I don't want something too harsh and aggressive like a pure racer. Any thoughts on how the F100 fits in?
> 
> Thanks!


gabeg,

I have the carbon FC-100, which is stiffer than the F-100 (according to Neuvation) and I feel that it is plenty comfortable enough for training and centuries. That's exactly how I plan on using it, plus a few tris and duathlons. But what it really depends on is you and what you find comfortable. Keep in mind the geometry of the Neuvation bikes, both F-100 and FC-100, is nearly identical to the Cervelo S1 (Soloist) which history has proven to be a pretty good race bike. If you're not comfortable on a traditional race geometry, try the relaxed geometry offerings. Many are spec'd with the same components and are even being raced by the pros. Relaxed geometry is just another option to help you get a better (meaning more comfortable) fit, it doesn't mean you are going to be slower or have a lower quality bike. So, to answer your question directly, yes the F-100 will work for longer training rides and centuries - it already has done so for several people on this forum. A better question is will it work for you.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tpgrole said:


> gabeg,
> 
> I have the carbon FC-100, which is stiffer than the F-100 (according to Neuvation) and I feel that it is plenty comfortable enough for training and centuries. That's exactly how I plan on using it, plus a few tris and duathlons. But *what it really depends on is you and what you find comfortable.* Keep in mind the geometry of the Neuvation bikes, both F-100 and FC-100, is nearly identical to the Cervelo S1 (Soloist) which history has proven to be a pretty good race bike. If you're not comfortable on a traditional race geometry, try the relaxed geometry offerings. Many are spec'd with the same components and are even being raced by the pros. Relaxed geometry is just another option to help you get a better (meaning more comfortable) fit, it doesn't mean you are going to be slower or have a lower quality bike. So, to answer your question directly, yes the F-100 will work for longer training rides and centuries - it already has done so for several people on this forum. *A better question is will it work for you*.


Pretty good advice, IMO. Cycling background/ experience, fitness, rider weight, personal preferences (among other factors) all can have an influence on how stiff or aggressive the ride is perceived to be.

I would also add that, generally speaking and all else being equal, while materials can play a part in ride quality, the frames design and geo also enter into the equation. And many argue that changing to wider tires and lowering the PSI slightly has an even greater affect. 

When comparing, just be aware that changes in geo affect handling as well. And the best way to compare (again, IMO/E) is through test rides whenever possible.


----------



## jmilamtx (Apr 17, 2010)

Researched and researched...too many choices out there for bikes, groups etc. So, just pulled the card out and ordered the F100/FORCE with white tape and seat...  Loved those pics above.

Thanks for all the info on this site and I'll post some pics later. Hope to do the Hotter than Hell 100 in August in Wichita Falls, TX...


----------



## tpgrole (Aug 20, 2009)

jmilamtx said:


> Researched and researched...too many choices out there for bikes, groups etc. So, just pulled the card out and ordered the F100/FORCE with white tape and seat...  Loved those pics above.
> 
> Thanks for all the info on this site and I'll post some pics later. Hope to do the Hotter than Hell 100 in August in Wichita Falls, TX...


Congrats on the purchase and good luck. Let us know your thoughts once you get some miles on it.


----------



## jmilamtx (Apr 17, 2010)

tpgrole said:


> Congrats on the purchase and good luck. Let us know your thoughts once you get some miles on it.


Thanks...and I sure will. Now the hard part comes....waiting for it...


----------



## stringer (Jun 23, 2008)

Should not take too long


----------



## gabeg (Mar 12, 2010)

jmilamtx said:


> Researched and researched...too many choices out there for bikes, groups etc. So, just pulled the card out and ordered the F100/FORCE with white tape and seat...  Loved those pics above.
> 
> Thanks for all the info on this site and I'll post some pics later. Hope to do the Hotter than Hell 100 in August in Wichita Falls, TX...


Congrats! I TOTALLY get your post above; you can truly research yourself to exhaustion! It's just about time for me to "pull the card out" myself. I'm going to first get a great pro fit at a LBS (this will be my first road bike), then I'll take those specs to John and I should be able to get everything put together just right  .

Now...the question is, do I hold out a bit longer for John's new carbon frame? He sent me some basic info...it sounds (and looks; the prototype anyway) sweet!!

P.S. Please share your ride experience...I'm really curious to see your thoughts on how the setup will be for that century ride you mentioned :thumbsup:


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Do you know when is his new carbon frame coming out?


----------



## gabeg (Mar 12, 2010)

Weav said:


> Do you know when is his new carbon frame coming out?


Not exactly...I keep bugging John by email every once in a while for more details (I'm sure he's sick of hearing from me by now  ). The last thing he mentioned was that the new carbon frame has BB30, a tapered headset and a new paint job :thumbsup: ! (although his current minimalist designs have grown on me). He also said that he expected them to ship from Taiwan around the end of March...that's what I know so far.

Update: John emailed me yesterday saying that the new FC500 carbon frame will be shipping from Taiwan in a couple of weeks, so it looks like they won't be available for another month or so. The picture of the final (I assume) design and paint scheme is awesome! Now I'm really having trouble whether to get the F100 now or wait to see pricing on this new carbon bike. I still think the F100 is an incredible value, and I'm sure the FC500 will be more expensive than the current FC100, but my curiosity of final pricing on the new carbon may force me to wait!


----------



## jmilamtx (Apr 17, 2010)

gabeg said:


> Not exactly...I keep bugging John by email every once in a while for more details (I'm sure he's sick of hearing from me by now  ). The last thing he mentioned was that the new carbon frame has BB30, a tapered headset and a new paint job :thumbsup: ! (although his current minimalist designs have grown on me). He also said that he expected them to ship from Taiwan around the end of March...that's what I know so far.
> 
> Update: John emailed me yesterday saying that the new FC500 carbon frame will be shipping from Taiwan in a couple of weeks, so it looks like they won't be available for another month or so. The picture of the final (I assume) design and paint scheme is awesome! Now I'm really having trouble whether to get the F100 now or wait to see pricing on this new carbon bike. I still think the F100 is an incredible value, and I'm sure the FC500 will be more expensive than the current FC100, but my curiosity of final pricing on the new carbon may force me to wait!


New bike sounds very cool. I just got my shipping notification. I ordered the bike this week on Tuesday and it supposed to be delivered via UPS next Tuesday. Great turnaround...! Did you get a picture of the new bike? Can you post it?


----------



## tuccillo (Feb 22, 2010)

You have a picture of the FC500? 



gabeg said:


> Not exactly...I keep bugging John by email every once in a while for more details (I'm sure he's sick of hearing from me by now  ). The last thing he mentioned was that the new carbon frame has BB30, a tapered headset and a new paint job :thumbsup: ! (although his current minimalist designs have grown on me). He also said that he expected them to ship from Taiwan around the end of March...that's what I know so far.
> 
> Update: John emailed me yesterday saying that the new FC500 carbon frame will be shipping from Taiwan in a couple of weeks, so it looks like they won't be available for another month or so. The picture of the final (I assume) design and paint scheme is awesome! Now I'm really having trouble whether to get the F100 now or wait to see pricing on this new carbon bike. I still think the F100 is an incredible value, and I'm sure the FC500 will be more expensive than the current FC100, but my curiosity of final pricing on the new carbon may force me to wait!


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

Man o Man, a new color scheme? I want details if anyone has some. Bump on the previous question from tuccillo!


----------



## dummey (Nov 29, 2009)

Very interested in photos of the new frame, please do post if you have them!


----------



## dmabraham (Oct 23, 2009)

Same here, love my f100 and would interested to see how the new carbon frame matches up.


----------



## jmilamtx (Apr 17, 2010)

My F100 arrived via UPS...Everything looks perfect. Now I just have to wait 7 more hours to go home....tick tock, tick tock...dang....


----------



## jmilamtx (Apr 17, 2010)

Got it together...Awesome Bike...50 miler this Sat and will report back.


----------



## tattooedtriathlete (Sep 19, 2008)

I'd be really keen to see a pic of that FC500! PM me if you want...


----------



## tattooedtriathlete (Sep 19, 2008)

tattooedtriathlete said:


> I'd be really keen to see a pic of that FC500! PM me if you want...


BTW I'm a proud and very happy owner of a Rival/Force F100....


----------



## gabeg (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey everybody, I haven't meant to ignore the pic requests, but I haven't felt comfortable posting the (yet to be released) FC500 pic John sent me by email without his permission. If you'd like to see the pic, PM me. Right or wrong, I feel better about sending it to individuals rather than posting it on an open forum.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

fc 500 bike 

check it out 

http://www.ecvv.com/product/981553.html


----------



## gabeg (Mar 12, 2010)

Very nice, Roscoe; I love it!


----------



## Grumparoo (Nov 10, 2009)

jmilamtx said:


> Got it together...Awesome Bike...50 miler this Sat and will report back.


Very nice...

1: What are your initial impressions of the Force group?

2: How do you like that SMP saddle? Is that your first, or have you used them before?

3: Claw hammer???


----------



## dmabraham (Oct 23, 2009)

*quick f100 review/comments*

Pulling together a 500+ mile review of my SRAM Red F100, will post as stand alone, but wanted to throw it out there to all the recent owners that you will be psyched! 

I have used mine to train, road race, time trial, multi-sport race, and climb and it has not let me down. The only changes I have made are I almost immediately swapped out the saddle for a Selle SMP (huge help, well worth it) and recently bought some knock-off 38mm carbon clinchers on ebay. No long rides on those yet, but the R28 aero's were excellent wheels and now reside on my girlfriends bike who was in desperate need of some new wheels.

This was my first road bike purchase, after a couple years of borrowing and riding bikes that were sized all over the place. I couldn't be happier with the money I spent, the value I got, and the service Neuvation has provided.

For a little fairness, I have jumped onto a few other bikes in the last couple weeks to see what a carbon frame is like, and the only bike I have felt was clearly superior to the F100 was a very new well-fitting Orbea Orca with Campy Super-Record (thought I don't like the thumb shifters, much prefer the double tap). If I owned that, however, I would have needed a second mortgage! (I did like the feel of carbon over the road though, so the FC-500 have me very interested, I wish it was available as a frame set...)

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## jmilamtx (Apr 17, 2010)

Grumparoo said:


> Very nice...
> 
> 1: What are your initial impressions of the Force group?
> 
> ...


I really like the Force Group. I have heard that it was noisy, but have not found that to be true. Exceptionally quiet. To be fair, I just came from a Trek 1000 with Tiagra, but I still have ears  The shifting is very smooth, just a quick click short or long and it goes up or down. Very nice. Truthfully, I probably would have gone with the Rival, but I wanted the White Look of the 2010 grouping. Saving a few grams of weight is not a concern for me as I am 205 lbs. I could get the same affect by not eating that second bowl of cheerios.

I love the SMP saddle. I had the Black Plus before, but ordered the Pro as I wanted the White saddle and the Plus was a little wide for me at the front. I love that saddle, and it would be very hard for me to switch to anything else. Very comfortable, but not soft. 

I knew I should have taken the hammer out of the pic...  I thought the same thing when I posted the picture. I had to use it to tap the allen wrench when taking my pedals off my old bike. Just a slight tap...!


----------



## jmilamtx (Apr 17, 2010)

dmabraham said:


> Pulling together a 500+ mile review of my SRAM Red F100, will post as stand alone, but wanted to throw it out there to all the recent owners that you will be psyched!
> 
> I have used mine to train, road race, time trial, multi-sport race, and climb and it has not let me down. The only changes I have made are I almost immediately swapped out the saddle for a Selle SMP (huge help, well worth it) and recently bought some knock-off 38mm carbon clinchers on ebay. No long rides on those yet, but the R28 aero's were excellent wheels and now reside on my girlfriends bike who was in desperate need of some new wheels.
> 
> ...


Look forward to reading that...!


----------



## gabeg (Mar 12, 2010)

dmabraham, thanks for the 500+ mile review of your F100. This is exactly the info I'm looking for to make my decision on ordering this bike. I've only heard great things so far, but you addressed a few of the issues still in my mind. Now I'm looking forward to your more in depth review you mentioned. Please let us know on this thread if you post your lengthier review somewhere else. 

Thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

500+ Mile Review FC100 Rival Components:

1st off, like my op stated, this is my 1st true Road bike. I gotta say that I love it. I've even lost 28lbs on it! When you always think about riding your bike, then it's probably because you love it! LOL. I've had mind for about 5.5months. Even though I haven't logged over 1k miles yet, I will give you some feedback from my experience of the 500miles. Bike continues to be beautiful. No troubles with frame, paint, components etc. It responds with every pedal I take. I've done a couple of 50+ mile rides and felt pretty comfortable on it. Rides smooth. Wheels are still intact! I've had only 1 flat, which I had to replace the tire (slashed by glass). I have not upgraded anything, and don't plan to anytime soon. People in my town haven't heard of Neuvation, but I love it when I fly by someone highnosed with a 6k Pinarello! Handling has been great so far. I haven't raced yet, considering I'm fairly new to the sport, but I do plan to. Sprinting on this baby is SWEET! 30+mph on flats is an awesome feeling! I have no complaints up until this point except the decals, but that's no biggie. The new FC500 looks very tempting! I love my bike! Thanks to everyone that answered a bunch of questions before my purchase.


----------



## gabeg (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the F100 review FINEMNT; these have been somewhat hard to come by in my research so far (except this and a few other posts), so thanks!

A few questions for you, and *any other current F100 owners*:

1. Would you wait and pay $600 more for the new FC500 carbon frame with the same components (assuming it's as awesome as all assume)?

2. Would it be worth upgrading to the carbon Force crank on the F100 Rival setup? Anyone know how much John might charge for this one change to the standard Rival group?

3. What other (if any) upgrades to the standard F100 Rival build do you think is worth the money (carbon steerer $62, R28 Aero or SL wheels $40, wheel protection plan $30, ceramic BB $55, better saddle $10-$70, tubeless tires $75)?

4. I'm a clydesdale right now at 220lbs (although I hope to soon lose the same 28lbs as FINEMNT when I get my bike); would you recommend the 25" tires instead of the 23"; am I going to lose much in performance?


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

1. F500, can't say, nobody really knows anything about this frame. Will have to wait on this answer.

2. Carbon Force crank upgrade: probably not, but it will look cooler so if you're doing it for aesthetics then go for it. But I doubt the money spent will be returned in the form of a faster bike.

3. I'd stick with a nice clincher tire like a Vittoria Open Corsa 320tpi or Open Pave at 25mm for a nicer ride rather than go mock tubeless (and No, you aren't going to lose any performance with a 25mm tire). If you want to go tubeless get some of the new Ultegra wheels which aren't very expensive. I'll bet they're every bit as good as John's and you get to ride a true tubeless setup which most people say can't be beat by a clincher. SADDLE: Just get whatever saddle you think you'll like because there's no way to tell until you get some miles under your rear end. Don't upgrade the saddle unless you've tried a demo and gotten good results, it's too much of a crap shoot and a potential waste of money.


----------



## gabeg (Mar 12, 2010)

gabeg said:


> Thanks for the F100 review FINEMNT; these have been somewhat hard to come by in my research so far (except this and a few other posts), so thanks!
> 
> A few questions for you, and *any other current F100 owners*:
> 
> ...


Bump...any other thoughts from F100 owners out there?


----------



## gabeg (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, after tons of research, including visiting my LBSs, I pulled the trigger today on a Neuvation F100 and splurged on the 2010 SRAM Force build. This is my first road bike and I couldn't be more excited!  

John took almost an hour with me on the phone as we worked through my pro bike fit specs; we went line by line talking through the best upgrades and any adjustments necessary for my build. He was so straight forward and honest on each issue and very thorough; compared to many of my LBS experiences, this was so impressive. He also mentioned that he can swap out parts until I get the perfect fit. Hopefully I'll see it in a week and a half or so; I'll post pics then.

Here are the specs on my build:
Size 58 CM 
Neuvation FK 200 +$62
R28 SL X +$40
Shifters SRAM Force
Sram Force 34X50 172.5
BB set Sram non ceramic stock
Brake calipers Sram FORCE 2010
Front & Rear derailleur Sram Force
Sram 1070 10 Speed 11X28
Stem 110 mm 73 degree..Neuvation Model ST 173 standard
Road Handlebar 6061 31.8 440 CTC..Neuvation Model HB 100 standard
Seat Post Standard Neuvation Carbon
S10 White (same price)
Michelin Pro Race3 Black gray 25
Velo Cork White


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats Gabe, I know you thought long and hard about this, so I can understand your excitement at taking the jump. I'm sure it'll work out well for you, and please post pics when you get your new bike.


----------



## brandtw (May 27, 2010)

I'm doing the same thing! This is my first post but I've been lurking here for a while gathering some great info from you experienced riders. John Neugent has been very patient with me via email and it looks like I'm going to pull the trigger on a F100/SRAM Force build. 

I used to ride in my 20's then gave it up to become a distance fitness runner for 18+ years then swam with a masters group for 10 years and finally got bored enough with that to try something new. Once I commit to a routine - I really commit.  This is my first road bike in a long long time so I don't know what I don't know. John recommended the alloy bike in a big way. He really likes his alloy bike so I decided to go with his recommendation. 

At 51 years old - 5' 10" and 175 lbs and in pretty good shape, I sure hope this is the right choice. There is so much noise out there about which bikes to buy, carbon, cabon/alloy, full carbon, this is better, that is better... geez, it's worse than fly fishing 

Neuvation new FC500 looks really nice but I think it might be overkill for me. Maybe in a couple of years when I get better and know what I want in a bike but for now... well...

John told me he is out of stock on my size so it might be a month - dang!


----------



## RipTide (May 4, 2007)

Weav said:


> 1. F500, can't say, nobody really knows anything about this frame. Will have to wait on this answer.


Well now we know what it looks like all built up:
http://www.neuvationcycling.com/

I am a bit disappointed. Maybe it is the goofy red-trimmed seat. At $2150, for a rival spec'd bike, I wonder how many will buy it. A similar bike at the LBS will cost you just a couple hundred bucks more.


----------



## Getoffmylawn (Dec 17, 2010)

*Just ordered the f100/rival*

Never posted before. Read this entire thread and was convinced by all of the positive feedback to pull the trigger....the 10 percent off didn't hurt either...here's the build constructive criticism or suggestions would be appreciated...thanks

F100 51
Fork FK 100 Stock
R28XSL set (1510 gr) +$51
Wheel Protection Plan Front
Wheel Protection Plan Rear
Shifters Rival Stock
Colored Shift lever hoods SRAM type only
Sram Rival 34-50 170
Bottom Brackets Sram GPX Stock
Brake Calipers Rival Stock
Rear Derailleur Rival Stock
FD Sram Rival Braze On 
Sram 1070 11-23
Chain 1071 Stock
Neuvation Alloy 73 100 Black
Neuvation Carbon HB500 Black (OTO) 44+$106
Seat post -Carbon 27.2 stock
S8 360 grams -$9
Tires Michelin Pro Race 3 Stock
Michelin
Velo Cork Black
Cane Creek Integrated


----------



## gabeg (Mar 12, 2010)

No complaints with my F100; love it...and incredible value!

The only suggestion I'd have on your build is that you may want to splurge (if you can) on the SRAM Force groupo instead of Rival; John suggested that for a few hundred more its a better value for what you get, but Rival is a great value already!

Anyway, good luck and enjoy your bike!!


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

gabeg said:


> No complaints with my F100; love it...and incredible value!
> 
> The only suggestion I'd have on your build is that you may want to splurge (if you can) on the SRAM Force groupo instead of Rival; John suggested that for a few hundred more its a better value for what you get, but Rival is a great value already!
> 
> Anyway, good luck and enjoy your bike!!


What does Force have over Rival except for weight?


----------



## emiliobadillio (Sep 26, 2010)

*F100 Rival*



I ordered a Full Rival F100 back in October this year, and thought I would share my positive experiences. I've ridden it as my daily commuter to work the past 2 months, as well as, on group rides. This is my first road bike coming from a '10 Specialized Sirrus Sport, and the differences are night and day. Obviously it is lighter and faster. SRAM was very intuitive to learn the doubletap technology for me at least. Hills aren't so much a chore anymore. It's getting a bit cold in Pennsylvania, so I have it on the trainer getting in some base miles daily. I get in around 100-120 miles a week. All-in-all I'm glad I went with Neuvation, and am looking to buy their cross bike sometime soon.


----------



## Getoffmylawn (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback...initially I was getting pretty serious about buying A tomasso with some SRAM force components, but not the full group. It was going for about a grand which was my initial budget. While the tomasso was a few hundred less, it came with a low end crank set, low end (very heavy) wheels and no choice of stem size or handlebar width....so, I decided to spend a few hundred more and spec out a bike exactly the way I want it...basically, what I'm saying is my budget is now maxed out. From the research I've done, the rival group shares much of the same technology that force and red do. The main diff is material and weight. I ride for fun and fitness. I'm not a competitive cyclist so I think the rival group is the right choice for me....from what I understand wheel weight and quality is the most important part of the bike. that's where I put some extra money.


----------

